# Active sub/sat?



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have been loving my XT25 /RS180P combo in the car. Figured, why not at home too? Would a JL 500/5 running a pair of XT25s (25w) and RS180Ps (100w) in a cabinet sound ok? Using the JLs crossovers? I have a JL 12W6AE that could round out sub duties (250w). Also have a 100 amp power supply on hand. Active speaker system for about $400 out of pocket, based on what I have lying around. 

Or get a better power amp for a pair of Polk Audio Monitor 10s? My AVR is not cutting it with these as garage speakers...

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or comments...


----------



## cDoan215 (Sep 25, 2011)

Where do u have the rs180p located in car. How do u like them im wanting to order some for my project


----------



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

The RS180P's are in door. Moderately treated (Raamat). De-Flex pad. 3/4 inch MDF ring. They really sing off that JL amp. X-over is 63 @24 / 3.15K @ 24. I do switch it up to 80 @ 24 on Hip hop or Electronic music. You will have no regrets. They do require some break in...


----------



## cDoan215 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol I was wondering when u were go I to message back...anyways thats the kinda feedback I was looking for. Im looking at crossing my set up 2.5k with rs28a tweets. Kick panel mudrange. Im not sure where to mount the tweeter yet both of these speakers at pretty large


----------

